# Cigar Pens my Tip



## Mather323 (Dec 27, 2007)

When I turn the Cigar Pen I do not use the upper bushing (.530) that is called out for on the long tube.  I use the bushing (.476) that is used in the short tube for the clip.  The coupler that is used on long tube upper end has a half round edge.  By using the smaller bushing this allows your wood on the lower segment to be mounted flush before the start of the curve on the half round coupler. [8D]


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 27, 2007)

Great idea.  I'll have to remember that.


----------



## stevers (Dec 27, 2007)

I may try that as well. Thanks.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 28, 2007)

Good idea, I used to curve the edge of the blank down!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great tip (or top  ). It is a simple and obvious solution. Sometimes simple is the hardest to see. And, I like simple. I printed and saved this. Thanks.


----------

